# [U3] SLENDER MAN: The Game Released. (VIDEO) (DOWNLOAD LINK)



## TNTGODZZ

source?


----------



## jetplane48

Once again Frick, you never fail to impress me with your creative news posts.

Downloading....later (too scared lol)


----------



## royalflush5

Holy crap. . . count me in


----------



## XiCynx

Jesus... just downloaded the game.... Gonna play it tonight when it gets a little darker and going to livestream it for anyone who wants to watch.


----------



## Atomfix

Damm! Played it twice, finding it really hard to complete because...... HE COMES!!! and your flashlight runs out of battery


----------



## Slave One

God Bless Indie...


----------



## Awsan

downloading







the internet is going 150% faster in the download i guess it wants me to get scared O.O

EDIT: HOLY


----------



## The_ocho

thing thing made me jump a few times haha


----------



## The_ocho

Haha I may have been playing down my level of scared. I will admit I almost jumped out of my chair a few times, I havent had a game scare me this much since the original FEAR


----------



## downlinx

just to get this right, it is only 60mb right?


----------



## The_ocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> just to get this right, it is only 60mb right?


Yup, download > Extract > click EXE > set graphics to 1080P and fantastic > scream like a lil girl


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> Yup, download > Extract > click EXE > set graphics to 1080P and fantastic > scream like a lil girl


awesome, will try this when i get off work.


----------



## Pendulum

I saw a guy on YT playing this yesterday, it scared the crap out of him...
I'll give it a go.


----------



## BenRK

Pfft, you guys are either wimps, or no one has made a horror game like how I would make a horror game before.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *+Blade+*
> 
> Jesus... just downloaded the game.... Gonna play it tonight when it gets a little darker and going to livestream it for anyone who wants to watch.


Link?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Link?


its listed in the video


----------



## BenRK

And just so prove that I'm not some jerk for saying it, I tried out the game. I'm not a jerk. That was... nothing. The atmosphere is more creepy then the "stinger". I lost and I was all "That's it?"

So no one has made a horror game that has yet to scare me. And cheap jumps don't count.


----------



## drbaltazar

perfect game to play after 9 30 pm!


----------



## JunkoXan

what so scary







didn't make me jump or anything just made me hungry...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Link?


this. mic needed.


----------



## BenRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan*
> 
> what so scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't make me jump or anything just made me hungry...


Good to see I'm not alone.

BENRK'S GUIDE TO MAKING A HORROR GAME
1) Don't fricken spoil the scary bit in the trailer, thus rendering the scary bit no longer scary.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan*
> 
> what so scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't make me jump or anything just made me hungry...


Not scary imo, but it did make me thirsty....


----------



## drbaltazar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeCKty73A4M&hd=1

this give a better idea!

probably the most scariest 56 mb (zipped)3d game existing!


----------



## cechk01

Thought it said spider man.


----------



## The_ocho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Good to see I'm not alone.
> BENRK'S GUIDE TO MAKING A HORROR GAME
> 1) Don't fricken spoil the scary bit in the trailer, thus rendering the scary bit no longer scary.


the game aside are you afraid of Slenderman or a follower of marble hornets? The back story has just as much to play in how scary the game is as the game itself IMO


----------



## BenRK

I can't say I'm afraid of many things. And so far no horror game has played on what I do truly fear. If I'm supposed to understand the backstory of a horror game before going into it, I'm going to find it less scary then before. The unknown tends to be more scary then what we already know.

This game IS a good start, closer to what I would consider scary then most games (not even Amnesia scared me). I would have focused more on the environment, telling a creepy story with no words. I wouldn't even use a monster, or at least hold it off for much longer. Another problem is I've actually MADE an environment like this in a prototype I was working on in high school (probably still have it somewhere, but I can't be bothered to look for it). Explore a unusually flat forest with a flashlight. That alone was more creepy then a sudden figure popping into view.

Eh, I'm being overly critical. I probably don't have the right mindset for a game such as this. I always know that a horror game wont freak me out, maybe that is why I don't.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_ocho*
> 
> the game aside are you afraid of *Slenderman or a follower of marble hornets*? The back story has just as much to play in how scary the game is as the game itself IMO


who..---what....?


----------



## BenRK

Thus proving that if one needs to follow up on back story to actually get scared, the game has failed.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Thus proving that if one needs to follow up on back story to actually get scared, the game has failed.


what if the backstory is in the beginning of the game?

I watched people play amnesia, and I was scared as a spectator, even though I had no idea why/what I was scared about.


----------



## HexATL

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




SLEEEEEEEEEEEEENDER MAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


ROFL


----------



## frizkie

Link on the post is down, heres a mediafire mirror from the youtube trailer description:

http://www.mediafire.com/?vql3a6fbjq0qbbv


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frizkie*
> 
> Link on the post is down, heres a mediafire mirror from the youtube trailer description:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vql3a6fbjq0qbbv


Worked fine for me...

Played it, heart jumped once or twice but around 4 notes in it just stopped being scary and started being really slow.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Played in a dark, silent house till I collected the first two pages.

I'm not playing any more


----------



## OCScrub

You guys scare easy


----------



## qwertymac93

Welp, I guess walking toward the slenderman with the flash light off was a bad idea...
What am I supposed to do when I see him, just ignore him?


----------



## BlackVenom

Downloading and will give it a shot. the video made me think it was created with Source.


----------



## llxkevinxll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> who..---what....?


He was talking about this.... http://twitter.com/#!/marblehornets and http://www.youtube.com/user/MarbleHornets

Essentially a story told in the first person in real time using YouTube 'journal entries' and tweets. Slenderman is the main antagonist of the story. Pretty Cool stuff. This intro video explains it more thoroughly.

Marble Hornets Intro Video


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llxkevinxll*
> 
> He was talking about this.... http://twitter.com/#!/marblehornets and http://www.youtube.com/user/MarbleHornets
> Essentially a story told in the first person in real time using YouTube 'journal entries' and tweets. Slenderman is the main antagonist of the story. Pretty Cool stuff. This intro video explains it more thoroughly.
> Marble Hornets Intro Video


holy crap that is creepy.

I'm watching them 1 by 1 without my headphones on (because im a pansy who gets scared easily).

good filmmaker! (aside from the manikin on the porch)

*runs


----------



## llxkevinxll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> holy crap that is creepy.
> I'm watching them 1 by 1 without my headphones on (because im a pansy who gets scared easily).


I usually don't watch them by myself sadly. The whole story is very good and engaging. Best part is, they are still releasing entries and the story is still "taking place".


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llxkevinxll*
> 
> I usually don't watch them by myself sadly. The whole story is very good and engaging. Best part is, they are still releasing entries and the story is still "taking place".


I've gotten to entry 5...

and I'm not going any further...

I'll pay attention when someone releases a synopsis to the whole story.

So what happened/s anyways?

This is in the style of the blair witch project, just ultra kreepy.

I wanna keep watching because it's interesting.... but I'm the only one in the office tonight... not happening.

*goes to read tweets*

*jumped to entry 54 - haha this would be something I've never watch as a movie.

*clearly acting?

edit edit edit edit:

yea not watching anymore. real or fake, making my skin crawl.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *+Blade+*
> 
> Jesus... just downloaded the game.... Gonna play it tonight when it gets a little darker and going to livestream it for anyone who wants to watch.


I could only find two pages before I had to turn it off. Way too scary for my blood.










Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I could only find two pages before I had to turn it off. Way too scary for my blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.Nope.


I had to settle for reading through the tweets.

and it's still creepy as a can of beans.

this is an awesome project through and through, and dedication for sure!

edit: and there's more!

from the wiki:
Quote:


> The three most popular series, thus far, are Marble Hornets, EverymanHYBRID, and Tribe Twelve.


----------



## MGX1016

Jeez, I screamed actually at note 4


----------



## llxkevinxll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I had to settle for reading through the tweets.
> and it's still creepy as a can of beans.
> this is an awesome project through and through, and dedication for sure!
> edit: and there's more!
> from the wiki:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The three most popular series, thus far, are Marble Hornets, EverymanHYBRID, and Tribe Twelve.
Click to expand...

EverymanHYBRID is similar but is not as dark and does not have the same feel. Though it is much faster paced and more quick scares. If I can make one suggestion to you and others looking at this, watch Entry #18. Let me know what you think and if the game is more/less scary.

Also, I forgot to link the totheark response videos. Essentailly, someone (possibly slenderman) posted several response videos to entries from Marblehornets. Each one is a riddle of some sort that moves the story or gives more insight into events. Some of these videos are more disturbing than actual entries.

totheark


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llxkevinxll*
> 
> EverymanHYBRID is similar but is not as dark and does not have the same feel. Though it is much faster paced and more quick scares. If I can make one suggestion to you and others looking at this, watch Entry #18. Let me know what you think and if the game is more/less scary.
> Also, I forgot to link the totheark response videos. Essentailly, someone (possibly slenderman) posted several response videos to entries from Marblehornets. Each one is a riddle of some sort that moves the story or gives more insight into events. Some of these videos are more disturbing than actual entries.
> totheark


Well it depends on how you define "game"







.

As to "Entry #18" That's not like any seizure that I've ever seen (knew someone who had them) and it part of the loosly defined "plot" along with the hijinks of time/masky/hooded man/ect.

Over-all, what I've seen screams low-budget movie, and I won't watch all of them to find out (including the hybrids/others).

Understanding what I do about the human mind doesn't make these any less scary though. The time that has been spent dedicated to this (and the consistency with the youtube phenomenon and MarbleHornet has over 30m views/ everymanhybrid about 3m/DVDs released ) means that the 3 major groups have been able to make some decent money off of it :d.

And this:

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/WebVideo/MarbleHornets?from=Main.MarbleHornets

It still scares the bejeebus out of me, be it reality or imagination.

I would troll me wife with this, but I like to sleep in the night and she's worse with scary things than I am.

edit: tothearks videos are creepy, but along the same lines as some of the recent "blockbuster" creepy/scary hits.

The blair witch project is a great example of how to tap into everyone's innate fears and let their own imagination's run wild.

I will never play this game, but I will read the heck out of this wiki because I can handle text a lot better than I can video.

edit edit: and I will watch others play this game... where's that livestream?

edit edit edit: and totheark's filming of the cast members from far away just adds to the creepiness, but also adds a very human factor. Why would a supernatural entity film someone and post it on youtube









edit edit edit edit: this whole process reminds me very much of what happened in momento.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

NOPE


----------



## Dradus

This doesn't look scary at all... It looks rather silly, in fact. (For reference, I loved Amnesia.)


----------



## RedScorch

I can't wait to play this, download faster!!!


----------



## BlackVenom

Is it really that scurry? What do I do if I have a heart attack? Should I play under the influence? Gimme the word, OCN!


----------



## theturbofd

Got to page 6 and DUM DUM DUUUUMM!!!!


----------



## RedScorch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Is it really that scurry? What do I do if I have a heart attack? Should I play under the influence? Gimme the word, OCN!


Yes yes you should play it!
Got to page 5 and "died" fun but scary


----------



## go4life

I just watched all of MarbleHornets and the totheark videos.
Fake or not, this crap was scary and I actually liked it! The plot thickens as you watch.

If you like blair witch project, you will like it most likely!

My nerves are bad now though


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I just watched all of MarbleHornets and the totheark videos.
> Fake or not, this crap was scary and I actually liked it! The plot thickens as you watch.
> If you like blair witch project, you will like it most likely!
> My nerves are bad now though


That feel.
I know it well.


----------



## Higgins

Glad to see some more people liking Marble Hornets. Only Amnesia has scared me more than those videos, so watching pewdiepie play the game is enough for me.


----------



## Nocturin

I couldn't even watch the youtube vids.









read through all the wiki though, it was one convoluted storyline!


----------



## TheBirdman74

cant run the mediafire on windows 7 64bit?


----------



## RedScorch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBirdman74*
> 
> cant run the mediafire on windows 7 64bit?


Do you have Winrar? I used Winrar to extract the file download it.


----------



## Karasu

Downloaded itttt, played it ;_; Many many many curses were floweth out of my mouth~ First time page 3, second page 1 and he was RIGHT THERE GOD NO. Then Third try I made it to page 6







thought I outsmarted him buuuut~ he decided to dissappear and be right in front of me when I turned around to run somehow.
:|
Although its really simplistic (collect 8 notes, run/hide from slenderman), and uses the basic factor that you can't fight back and just keep running along with the use of jumpscares and background sounds, it surprisingly made me quite twitchy, I hit my knee on 2 occasions on my desk, lol.
Despite being so simple, it's really kind of hard :I I enjoyed it though! Worth it for a quick fix







Nice!


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

This is awesome


----------



## dav2693

OH HELL NO, i'm not playing this. I also have amnesia on my steam library and probably will never still it ;/
I'm watching the MarbleHornets videos.


----------



## BenRK

Seriously, why am I seemingly the only one who isn't scared by this crap?


----------



## dav2693

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Seriously, why am I seemingly the only one who isn't scared by this crap?


I get scared easy.


----------



## SoliDD

Played for 15 seconds, heard heavy breathing behind me..

Noped out hard.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Seriously, why am I seemingly the only one who isn't scared by this crap?


I dont watch any scary movies, can't go through haunted houses, or play scary games. I can watch people play scary games and read about scary things though. It's a detatchment that helps me cope with my immensely strong fight or flight mechanism and un-predictable things can happen







. That and the imagination par,t. I can't forget first hand scary experiences, so I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Played for 15 seconds, heard heavy breathing behind me..
> Noped out hard.


That 'someone' breathing behind you was just you cause you were running instead of walking. Lol


----------



## psyside

Now, if only someone would t made a real 3D game like this, with good graphics and storyline, heck maybe even something like MMO? i love scary horror games!


----------



## CyberWolf575

Umm.....what the hell was so scary about that...that was everything but scary, when i saw the model figure for the Slender, it made me laugh. The only game that has ever gotten close to scaring me was amnesia, and that was mainly only the water level and the last part.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> Seriously, why am I seemingly the only one who isn't scared by this crap?


*Raises hand* The source-type graphics kind of ruined it for me, not to mention the slenderman model is... well... just no. I was playing it and turned, saw him, busted up laughing. I was expecting it to be really nicely animated but I suppose that will come later, oh well.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer7*
> 
> *Raises hand* The source-type graphics kind of ruined it for me, not to mention the slenderman model is... well... just no. I was playing it and turned, saw him, busted up laughing. I was expecting it to be really nicely animated but I suppose that will come later, oh well.


With out a joke, that same thing happened to me, I was like..alright..the atmosphere is kinda cool, reminds me of amnesia, the sounds are decent..got to page 6, turned around and he was right in front of me, i started laughing from just how silly he looks.


----------



## Chobbit

In when I get home, Excreting out when I try too play it


----------



## BenRK

Good to know I'm not the only one who found this more silly then not.

Yeah, the model of the monster is silly. I've seen better 3d humanoid figures in a game maker game (and game maker isn't in the same ball park as unity in terms of 3d graphics, though it does do 2d and the whole ease of use thing way better, though I guess that last bit is arguable). I know, because I've made them.

BENRK'S LESSON TO A GOOD HORROR GAME
2) If you must use a monster, make sure they look and move in a creepy fashion. In the example of this game, simply using tubes and low poly spheres won't cut it. The splendorman needs to be thin, tall, his outline clear and slooowly moving. Otherwise, with what we have, it's just silly looking.


----------



## Zen00

I've never liked the way slender man is presented by many people, it's just plain unscary. I feel the same way about this character model. While this game would get some jumps out of me, it wouldn't truly scare me with a villain such as that. For a scarier slender man, see the link, that is what he should look like. Can't find a scary version on image search, must draw my own now. :/ I did find an example of what he should do if he catches you though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/089/7/7/the_slender_man_by_Thecosmicgoose.jpg


----------



## Atomfix

Well, I guees the Slenderman is real


----------



## ArticPuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> And just so prove that I'm not some jerk for saying it, I tried out the game. I'm not a jerk. That was... nothing. The atmosphere is more creepy then the "stinger". I lost and I was all "That's it?"
> So no one has made a horror game that has yet to scare me. And cheap jumps don't count.


you do realise that jumping at a game is being scared, your argument is dumb and invalid, I haven't played slender, but I watched people do it, the atmosphere is scary and the way slender stand out from the trees does make him easy to spot, but I even though I wasen't playing I wanted to get away from him as fast as possible, it's the build up untill you die that makes it scary


----------



## skullking17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Well, I guees the Slenderman is real


Wow that video scared me more than the game. I didn't know that the slender man could be real. I wonder what he thinks about this game







Anyways, now I know what to dress up as for Halloween.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArticPuffin*
> 
> you do realise that jumping at a game is being scared, your argument is dumb and invalid, I haven't played slender, but I watched people do it, the atmosphere is scary and the way slender stand out from the trees does make him easy to spot, but I even though I wasen't playing I wanted to get away from him as fast as possible, it's the build up untill you die that makes it scary


Jumping is usually the effect of being surprised, not scared. The build up until you die didn't make it scary for me purely because the model was so downright hilarious that I actually almost fell out of my chair laughing. Either way I wouldn't count so called "jump scares", because they don't really scare most people, it's more a reaction to something being there you didn't expect to be, now if that's followed by running away screaming or panic, you are scared. If that's followed by you just plain not giving a crap, then you probably aren't scared.


----------



## BenRK

For starters, I never jumped when playing. I simply said that "jump scares" don't count as horror for the same reasons killer7 brought up. It's an instinctive reaction and a cheap shot, attempting to make a poor action game into a horror one (see Dead Space). It doesn't make most people scared, and in the case of dead space, gets old quickly.

BENRKS GUIDE TO MAKING A HORROR GAME
3) Use subtlety. Using a stinger is not the best way to achieve the emotion you want people to feel. As mentioned, it gets old fast, and your horror game will turn from scary to boring and monotonous quickly. No one will want to play not for being scared, but bored.


----------



## 8800Gamer

It's not that scary. SCP/ Amnesia and penumbra were scarier. He just stands there and if you look too long he kills you


----------



## Chobbit

My god this is simply terrifying, I love it!


----------



## bowness437

I got cornered in a room with him waiting outside..was this supposed to happen!?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I kind of thought it was dumb. Did not scare me in the least & was bored walking around looking at tree's


----------



## KohakuRose

This game is high octane nightmare fuel... not because of the model of Slenderman, but because of the atmosphere. The music, slowness of the playable character, and dependency on the limited flashlight all make it a really terrifying trip. I livestreamed my first three attempts at the game last night, and I'm going to be livestreaming it again tonight after 10:00pm. I've gotten up to 7 out of the 8 pages and almost got the last one right before I got Slender'd, so I'm hoping that tonight I'll be victorious!







If anyone wants to watch me be traumatized whilst being stalked by Mr. Tall, Dark, and Slender, the livestream will be here. http://www.livestream.com/cabbagepatchcat


----------



## moonmanas

lol so how do u acyually play it then, I click the app some daft not scary sounds happem and the word SLENDER appears, then what? Nothing happens lol


----------



## fonzye

This game is scary as hell







good job I like it







!


----------



## Madvillan

Reminds me of those SCP Games.


----------



## doomlord52

Got to about 6/8, then got bored because the pages are annoying to find. Its just wander around forest randomly till you see one.

Game isnt actually "scary". Reasons below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. The enemy does no damage. Also, the trailer gave away what the enemy was.
2. Enemy can be countered simply by not looking at him
3. WAY to many ques as to where he is. Static sound, the piano chord combo thing, the static on the screen, etc.
4. He only appears in front of you. He will never 'pop-in' behind you.



Game is actually annoying because:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Find a page? Congrats. Here's a repetitive noise for the REST OF THE GAME
2. See the slender guy? Congrats. Hit Shift + W, and run in the opposite direction. Problem solved.



The game feels like a mix of a scavenger hunt, and is about as scary as a game of hind-and-go-seek.

Please note, I have yet to find anything that is actually "scary" anywhere. Not movies, books, games.... I found myself figuring out how the game works, rather than being scared.


----------



## BlackVenom

So after I played this there had to be a strange noise like something was trying to get in or was in the kitchen... somehow a phone turned on and was playing some strange video. Creepy.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Got to about 6/8, then got bored because the pages are annoying to find. Its just wander around forest randomly till you see one.
> Game isnt actually "scary". Reasons below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The enemy does no damage. Also, the trailer gave away what the enemy was.
> 2. Enemy can be countered simply by not looking at him
> 3. WAY to many ques as to where he is. Static sound, the piano chord combo thing, the static on the screen, etc.
> 4. He only appears in front of you. He will never 'pop-in' behind you.
> 
> 
> Game is actually annoying because:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Find a page? Congrats. Here's a repetitive noise for the REST OF THE GAME
> 2. See the slender guy? Congrats. Hit Shift + W, and run in the opposite direction. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> The game feels like a mix of a scavenger hunt, and is about as scary as a game of hind-and-go-seek.
> Please note, I have yet to find anything that is actually "scary" anywhere. Not movies, books, games.... I found myself figuring out how the game works, rather than being scared.


For not scary reasons:
1. it is assumed death. and as you look at him he is (tho reversably like Halo) _damaging_ you.. like Walmart people.
2. True but not all the time see 4
3. True
4. Yes he very much will.

Annoyances:
1 Yea.. there needs to be a better system here, at least a forced view of the page once picked up
2. Doesn't work if you're already too close (run into him around corner or turn around and BAM)

Oh, and I don't want to know what *hind*-and-go-seek is.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Pretty neat idea. Once you initially find him, (or he finds you) never look back and look for the notes. Youll be fine. Every time you look back and hes there he gets closer.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Oh, and I don't want to know what *hind*-and-go-seek is.


I'm not crafty enough to make a Helicopter joke out of this







Haha.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Oh, and I don't want to know what *hind*-and-go-seek is.


Hind and seek is where one team hides, and the other uses a Hind with thermal vision to find the other players. You are "found" when you're hit by the cannon.









Really though. Not scary.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Tough guys!

I think its great. Lol.


----------



## Mkilbride

Amnesia mechanics...should be fun, looked like Source, but appears not.

Making "Quit" Escape, really, really sucks. No ability to save or pause...blah.


----------



## Norlig

its not scary, because all you have to do is no look at him and you win...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Not everyone knows that when they begin....


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> its not scary, because all you have to do is no look at him and you win...


Er

Part of the fear is NOT looking.


----------



## Nocturin

NOPE!


----------



## Pudding

I have a sneaking suspicion those that are saying this game is garbage are the same people that say the Nintendo sucks because of the graphics.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudding*
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion those that are saying this ga
> me is garbage are the same people that say the Nintendo sucks because of the graphics.


I'm more of the guy that think nintendo sucks because they mainly focus at children/family games


----------



## Pudding

I'm talking about the 8bit!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I'm more of the guy that think nintendo sucks because they mainly focus at children/family games


Nintendo's lost all credibility in my book because it's just rehashing the same console over and over and adds some gimmicky new feature, then purposely produces a low amount of it's games/hardware so they're incredibly hard to find then claims the games are in "high demand" due to the low amount they produce, then quickly discontinues them, and they also stay at a high price for far too long, as in forever.

I know many people that just bought a 360 simply because they couldn't locate a Wii console, not to mention how significantly more powerful and better the console is, in addition to the incredibly large library of great games you can get for $20.

I've asked every person I know why they own a Wii, 9 out of 10 said they own it for party games, and the console collects dust.

Also, need I mention that basically everything they release seems to be the 500th version of some 15 year old game. as in the same game, as in Ocarina of Time and every other port they dupe people into buying again.

The Wii U doesn't even support Toslink/Optical out which confuses the hell out of me since it's supposed digital audio uses HDMI when practically every receiver everyone has needs Toslink and most people likely don't have one that supports HDMI in that aspect.

The concept of flailing your body around just to do some thoughtless act such as slashing grass in Zelda games 500 times per minute sounded interesting, until you actually try it using your body instead of your fingers

I truly regret buying my Wii, I feel ripped off, personal opinion.


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Nintendo's lost all credibility in my book because it's just rehashing the same console over and over and adds some gimmicky new feature, then purposely produces a low amount of it's games/hardware so they're incredibly hard to find then claims the games are in "high demand" due to the low amount they produce, then quickly discontinues them, and they also stay at a high price for far too long, as in forever.
> I know many people that just bought a 360 simply because they couldn't locate a Wii console, not to mention how significantly more powerful and better the console is, in addition to the incredibly large library of great games you can get for $20.
> I've asked every person I know why they own a Wii, 9 out of 10 said they own it for party games, and the console collects dust.
> Also, need I mention that basically everything they release seems to be the 500th version of some 15 year old game. as in the same game, as in Ocarina of Time and every other port they dupe people into buying again.
> The Wii U doesn't even support Toslink/Optical out which confuses the hell out of me since it's supposed digital audio uses HDMI when practically every receiver everyone has needs Toslink and most people likely don't have one that supports HDMI in that aspect.
> The concept of flailing your body around just to do some thoughtless act such as slashing grass in Zelda games 500 times per minute sounded interesting, until you actually try it using your body instead of your fingers
> I truly regret buying my Wii, I feel ripped off, personal opinion.


How did one mention of Nintendo in a Slenderman game thread ignite a flame war? the internet moves in very predictable ways.


----------



## Nocturin

*comes prepared with fire extinguisher


----------



## xSoluna

SIR!!!!

can u give me the link where should i download it??

i cant find it









pls help me


----------



## xSoluna

is it working at hp netbook window 7 starter?


----------



## xSoluna

is it working at window 7 starter hp netbook?


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSoluna*
> 
> is it working at hp netbook window 7 starter?


Press on the download here button on the 1st page


----------



## PunkX 1

I just can't bring myself to hitting play again


----------



## lurker2501

I didn't know so many gamers are such woosies. Btw, the download link is dead.


----------



## Mobius01

It's available for download here as well.


----------



## Dirtyworks

I downloaded the game in July, but never got around to playing it till now - mostly because I lost and forgot about it.
I started playing & the lights on my PC grow in intensity as the CPU warms up, on top of that my PWM modded AP-31 begins to spin up as well. My PC began to slowly scream louder & louder as I was playing and by the time the fan reached 5000RPM, I was so damn scared


----------



## Chobbit

It was terrifying.

Has anyone played the extra levels like the asylum? or is their any new news about the steam game being worked on?


----------



## Whole Wheat

Looks like the Video and download link were pulled.


----------



## Rock The Houze

This game is so terrifying. I literally can't play it with lights off and with my headset on. Not to mention that I keep the volume of the speakers 25%, haha. I know that sort of destroys the mood and the idea of the game, but for real it's very scary. Maybe I'm just a chicken, idk haha.


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## Aparition

HOLY...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Lots of NOPE in that video. It's sad that they've made a great game that i'd be too scared to play.


----------



## Speedster159

Nope.. Not even gonna try.


----------



## Chobbit

The only way too watch any game being played

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uct86V2AIXE


----------



## Aparition

^ lol that was pretty funny


----------

